# Galaxy S4?s clock is almost 2 minutes ahead of computer time



## Darth80 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Galaxy S4’s clock is almost 2 minutes ahead of computer time*

Hi all,

I have a weird problem with my Samsung Galaxy S4 smartphone. Its clock is almost 2 minutes ahead of a computer’s time (phone says 10:20:XX when computer says 10:18:XX) ! 

This is especially disturbing when I get meeting reminders almost 2 minutes apart on my phone vs my computer and sometimes a reply to my text message seemed to be received before I sent the question according to the text message displayed order...

My employer gave me this Android smartphone back in September 2013. I have compared with a colleague that has the exact same model (Galaxy S4) with the exact same “company carrier deal” (it’s with Bell, one of the top 3 biggest carriers in Canada, we’re both in Montreal, Quebec, Canada) and his smartphone does not have this problem.

I do restart my smartphone about once a day and it does not solve the problem.

My smartphone is not rooted and I do not intend to root it since it is a job smartphone.

The smartphone generally works well with only an occasional lag and it has no visible physical damage. I only dropped it maybe 2-3 times in 2.5 years and it was always from a small height. I am careful with it. I do have a small protection case that protects against small falls.

I have no idea what causes this problem to persist even after restart and last for days (or maybe even weeks, it has been a while). 

I am usually good with technology, but I have never seen this.

*Questions:*
Has my smartphone stopped synchronizing its internal clock with the network clock? How do we force a network clock synchronization? 

Do you have any idea why this is happening? 

Is there any way to fix this?

I hope you will be able to help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Galaxy S4’s clock is almost 2 minutes ahead of computer time*

Since its a company phone, have you thought about contacting your IT department on why this is happening?


----------



## Darth80 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Galaxy S4’s clock is almost 2 minutes ahead of computer time*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Since its a company phone, have you thought about contacting your IT department on why this is happening?


I was hoping to solve the problem by myself because that's usually what I do with my computer problems... but maybe you're right, maybe I should call my company's IT... it's not a company-wide problem, so the solution is probably unique to me.

I'm still opened to suggestions if anybody has any idea (just in case that my company's IT doesn't solve the problem).


----------

